# Good brand of rabbit food?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Roger eats [email protected] nuggets because that`s what he came with so I just kept him on it.
Adult Nugget Rabbit Food 2kg, 4kg and 10kg by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
He looks great on it, his white coat has no staining or anything and is ever so shiny.
But I want the best for him. Any good brands?

Oh and I free feed him. And how much vegetables should he be eating daily? 
His current diet is and always has been:
Unlimited hay
[email protected] nuggets unlimited
Occasional grass
A carrot daily

But I have heard carrots are really bad for them full of sugar. Any help? 
He looks good and everything but I want the best for him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I also have a free sample of a food called Science selective. Is it any good? It`s what the vet recommends.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I also have a free sample of a food called Science selective. Is it any good? It`s what the vet recommends.


I use science selective for all my rabbits 

Other alternatives would be allen and page (although may need to order online) or excel


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Roger eats [email protected] nuggets because that`s what he came with so I just kept him on it.
> Adult Nugget Rabbit Food 2kg, 4kg and 10kg by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> He looks great on it, his white coat has no staining or anything and is ever so shiny.
> But I want the best for him. Any good brands?
> ...


[email protected] nuggets aren't really that great because they only contain 15% crude fibre, when selecting a feed you want to look for foods with no less than 19% crude fibre to keep the gut as healthy as possible.

Brands I normally recommend are:
Science Selective (25% crude fibre)
Allen & Page (23% crude fibre)
Burgess Excel (19% crude fibre) although this can give some rabbits (not all) a mucky bum believed to be linked to Burgess using animal derivatives.

Personally I would start cutting down his pellets gradually, a rabbits diet should only have around 5% pellets. Cutting down his pellets will encourage him to eat more hay which in turn will help keep his teeth healthy 

You are right about the carrots, they are full of sugar so it is best to use carrots as a treat. Yet again cutting these down will encourage him to eat more hay 

If you wish to feed veg daily (the diet should have around 10% veg in total) then it is best to stick to big leafy veg (spring greens ect, although it is best to stay away from lettuce (iceburg is a huge no, no)) and herbs. There is a list of safe food in a sticky at the top.

Whatever you choose to do with his diet make sure you do everything slowly over the course of a few weeks, only making one change at a time. That way you can work out if anything upsets him and won't upset the natural gut flora.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, what Bernie said, lol


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

earlier this year i had mine on loads of [email protected] nuggets, but i gradually changed them over to allen and page and they love it much better than the [email protected] they are now on a shot glass of a&p, hay and greens and are so much better for it.


----------



## xspoofx (Jul 30, 2012)

Ive jus been reading this thread as we like the 1st poster took the [email protected] diet advice,and had'nt really given it much thought as to if its healthy or not.
He loves his greens and he has access to grass most of the day.
he eats very little hay and doesnt finnish the nuggets very often.

Is he spoilt for choice?should we cut out something?more?less?

Im all confused now,lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You need to make sure he only gets about a shot glass of whichever pellet they have each day 
To get mine eating hay, once or twice a week, they get their pellets in the morning but they only get hay for the rest of the day, they have no choice then, as awful as it sounds.


----------



## xspoofx (Jul 30, 2012)

He gets the advised amount of nuggets in the morn,hay there all day,bowl of greens in the evening and is in the garden most of the day.

Im guessing this "crude Fibre" is important?so should we make his Greens/grass less and encourage nugget/hay intake?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

xspoofx said:


> He gets the advised amount of nuggets in the morn,hay there all day,bowl of greens in the evening and is in the garden most of the day.
> 
> Im guessing this "crude Fibre" is important?so should we make his Greens/grass less and encourage nugget/hay intake?


Grass is basically wet hay, it helps grind the teeth just as much as hay. Mine only get veg once a week because too much can cause excess cecotropes. If you want to up his hay intake then cutting his veg to once a week or every few days will help achieve that


----------



## xspoofx (Jul 30, 2012)

I just want to know im doing him good and not killing him with kindness
im sure its easy to go overboard thinking your helping


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Think I will probs feed science selective since my vet likes it and I have a sample


----------

